# Need Volunteers to help pedal a Seven Seater Circular Bike Ride from JOG2LE



## Conferencebike (30 Jun 2010)

Friends, Roadies and Mountain bikers lend me your ears...

In August we're hoping to take a seven person conference bike from John O'Groats to Land's End and we want as many people as possible to ride it along the way. Designed by Eric Staller, the Conference Bike is an impressive piece of bike engineering by Saliko in Germany that I'm sure the members of this forum will appreciate. The ride is to raise money and awareness for Cancer Research UK so we're going via some of the charity's research centre's and institutes along the way, meaning we'll be going through many of the major cities across the country. We're also being supported by Sir Steve Redgrave and his company Juice Doctor and there'll be some other famous faces joining us too.

There are two things I'd love help with from the CycleChat community. First and foremost is pedal power en route, so if you're free and nearby on any of the days listed in the schedule (http://www.cobiuk.com/the_route_schedule) drop us an e-mail at pedalpower@cobiuk.com. Secondly, if you can't come with us then we'd appreciate any advice you have on the route or expereince and tips you have regarding LEJOG.

For more info the website is here: http://www.cobiuk.com, you can e-mail info@cobiuk.com or ring me on 07968 775 021.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Jul 2010)

A friend on Twitter asked if I'd help. I would have said yes but the Southern England bit clashes with my summer holiday. Sorry. Good luck, I'm sure some in here will turn out for you; there are plenty of people up for a laugh.


----------



## Amanda P (1 Jul 2010)

You have my email. Sounds fun!


----------



## Arch (1 Jul 2010)

Drat it, You're passing my way in York, but on a Friday, I'll be at work...


----------



## mickle (1 Jul 2010)

Lunatics!!


----------



## Amanda P (1 Jul 2010)

Depending on which work you'll be at, Arch, maybe you could convince your boss that it _is_work?


----------



## longers (1 Jul 2010)

If I'm free I'd love to have a go, Huddersfield to Manchester would be fun. Of a sort.


----------



## Soltydog (1 Jul 2010)

Arch said:


> Drat it, You're passing my way in York, but on a Friday, I'll be at work...



Which date are they in York? I dont know if I'm really dim, but I cant find the schedule on the web, the link in the OP doesnt work for me


----------



## lanternerouge (1 Jul 2010)

Sounds like fun, any other Manc CCers fancy doing MCR-Stoke??


----------



## Amanda P (2 Jul 2010)

Soltydog said:


> Which date are they in York? I dont know if I'm really dim, but I cant find the schedule on the web, the link in the OP doesnt work for me



Try this link.


----------



## Hilldodger (2 Jul 2010)

Can't believe you're not coming to Leicester


----------



## longers (2 Jul 2010)

Uncle Phil said:


> Try this link.



Thanks, I couldn't find that either.


----------



## Soltydog (2 Jul 2010)

Uncle Phil said:


> Try this link.



Cheers for that Phil. I think i'm free for the York to Leeds stretch, so may have to have go


----------



## mcshroom (2 Jul 2010)

Hilldodger said:


> Can't believe you're not coming to Leicester



They seem to be giving us in Cumbria as wide a berth as possible.

Good luck with the ride, I'd love to volunteer but unfortunately you're staying well over a hundred miles away from me at all times


----------



## Soltydog (7 Jul 2010)

Well I'm in for the York to Leeds stretch  Anyone else on here participating?


----------



## CopperBrompton (7 Jul 2010)

If I'm around, I'm hoping to join for the Hemel to London bit, accompanying the bike to take photos and shoot some video. If they get stuck nearer the time, I shall pedal instead. :-)


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (7 Jul 2010)

i'm on the leeds to manchester leg. waiting for the info pack. looking forward to it.


----------



## longers (18 Jul 2010)

Have you heard anything recently Shaun? I'm hoping to get a seat for at least some of Leeds to M/C, hopefully all of it if there's space.


----------



## Riverman (19 Jul 2010)

I may be able to help you along the Southampton route. Happy to take to the reigns too for a bit.


----------

